# What the HECK breed is this?



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Could really be anything. Probably not a draft.


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

Do you know how old it is? Whatever it is, its awfully cute!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

No idea, but he/she is welcome in my paddock


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

How old is this horse? My guess would be a twh or twh cross, although this is not a good picture to judge from.


----------



## chanel and tripoli (Jun 19, 2012)

tennesse walker.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Her name is Nacomis and she is 18 years old. I think her mother was a paint but I'll confirm that. I've never seen a white horse with what I call putty colored markings. She looks dirty but that is her actual coloring. Has anyone else seen this color on a horse?


----------



## littleamy76 (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm thinking QH but then again, it could be anything. Maybe spotted SB? Anyways, the color is called palomino paint.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Palomino paint? All the white and still considered a Pali paint? Don't know the really weird colors at all.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

The color is pally and the marking are paint. It it not unusual or anything they are quite common. They come in minimal white to all white.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Paint is a breed - the markings would actually be called pinto.  But yup - a pali pinto. Have one down the road that is a Spotted Saddle that is almost the same exact colors.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm seeing Tennessee Walking horse as well .


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Very pretty! Palomino pinto for color. As for breed, hard to say...maybe a QH/pony cross.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Now I see the Pinto since you gals mentioned it. I had an AH Ha moment! But Pali. I thought Pali was some sort of light to dark body with a goldish (flaxen) mane? I guess I need to google Palomino so I don't look like such a dummy but I would have NEVER guessed that pic to be a Pali color of any sort.:?:?


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

SpiritLifter said:


> Now I see the Pinto since you gals mentioned it. I had an AH Ha moment! But Pali. I thought Pali was some sort of light to dark body with a goldish (flaxen) mane? I guess I need to google Palomino so I don't look like such a dummy but I would have NEVER guessed that pic to be a Pali color of any sort.:?:?


Just a reminder - white is icing. She is not a white horse with Palomino markings - she is a palomino horse with white markings.

I have 2 palomino leopards, and the visible palomino color is quite similar to this one, although mine of course manifest their base color in small spots rather than large areas like the pinto pattern...


----------



## Tux (Jul 18, 2011)

I saw a horse who looked just like her once! Her name was Paden, she was for sale in Virginia. I really wanted to buy her, but my parents would't let me ;P. She's a Chincoteague pony, born in 2007 (she was three when I met her). But anyways, she had really similar markings! If I can dig up a picture I will post it.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

I certainly see a palomino pinto as her coloring. But breed... the nose and body reminds me of a TWH or saddlebred. Could be an underweight spotted saddle horse, but the ones ive seen are usually fat.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes I would go with palomino paintxQH Maybe? My horse Sunny has the same coloring except his Pali is more golden and more visible..


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok, I'm new at all the color stuff but learning. Evidently I missed the pinto class, why would you call her pinto?


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

A pinto is colored horse that is not registered as a Paint, Spotted Saddle, Spotted Draft, etc. 

If it's loud and grade, it's a pinto :wink:


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

A pinto is a color and a paint is a breed. A paint can be a pinto but a pinto can not necisarialy be a paint but it could.


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

I understand the difference between the paint and the pinto. What I didn't understand is how someone sees "pinto" in a picture. If a pinto is a horse that's not registered as a Paint, TB, QH, Arab, etc. then what do you look for to call it pinto? 

I know the rules have changed over the years, guess I'm just not up to speed.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

kctop72 said:


> I understand the difference between the paint and the pinto. What I didn't understand is how someone sees "pinto" in a picture. If a pinto is a horse that's not registered as a Paint, TB, QH, Arab, etc. then what do you look for to call it pinto?
> 
> I know the rules have changed over the years, guess I'm just not up to speed.


 
A pinto horse can be registered. Look at the 2012 Pinto World Champion reining horse. That horse is a reg paint horse who has enough white markings to be reg as a pinto with that association


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

It's "pinto" due the coloring... i.e. the tobiano causing the body white and high leg white. Tobiano is one of the pinto patterns.


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks nrhareiner for trying to clarify for me. I have a registered pinto we purchased as a 2 yr old but she is mostly white with the pink pigmentation. 

Sorry SpiritLifter, didn't mean to hijack your post, just trying to learn a little bit more. With that being said, we had a palomino paint in our barn too, she was beautiful. The same color as the one you had pictured just a different build.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

No worries kctop. I was actually enjoying the way the thread was clarifying so many things. It's still confusing. How can she be a Pali with pinto markings? :think: I don't see any Pali at all since I don't see golden or flaxen anything. I just see white with some weird putty color as markings. Is it Pali because a Pali carries a creme gene?:?


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

kctop72 said:


> Ok, I'm new at all the color stuff but learning. Evidently I missed the pinto class, why would you call her pinto?



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

SpiritLifter said:


> How can she be a Pali with pinto markings? :think: I don't see any Pali at all since I don't see golden or flaxen anything. I just see white with some weird putty color as markings. Is it Pali because a Pali carries a creme gene?:?


Palominos can be pinto. So can roan, dun, buckskin, grey, anything really to my knowledge. Pinto is a pattern, not a colour. The palomino is the colour, the pinto is the pattern/markings.

As for not seeing the colour, in the photo she definitely looks pali. Have you got any other pics in daylight? As for pali, it ranges in different shades. Really pale beige to very dark gold. Palomino - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia That shows some different shades, also try google images and you'll see all the different shades.

As for cream genes, I have no idea  I'm not very good with genetics :lol: Hope I've made sense and not just confused you even more


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Okay. I'll take a daytime pic. I think therein lies the confusion. Her mane and tail are bleach white. Now what?


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

Yes, they can have white manes and tails too. Like I said, there are lots of different shades. Do a google images search and you'll see


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

So is it the mane and tail that make her pali? Why can't she be a perlino or cremello sp? pinto?:?


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

She is palomino because it's what she is. LOL I'm not sure how to explain further but I'll try. Palomino is one cream gene acting on a chestnut base. 2 cream genes on a chestnut would make a cremello. If she were cremello she would have pink skin, blue eyes, and would look almost white all over.

Cremello:









Now...one cream gene on a bay horse would make it a buckskin. 2 creme genes on a bay makes it a perlino. Looks only slightly different from a cremello. Perlino's also have pink skin.

Perlino:









You can rule out your horse immediately being cremello or perlino since she is lacking pink skin.

Again...pinto has to do with the markings. Pinto can be further broken down into things like tobiano, overo, splash, frame, etc. Pinto is more of a general term stating the horse has white markings somewhere on it's body (not counting things like face and leg markings). You can have a pinto in any color (black pinto, bay pinto, grey pinto, palomino pinto, etc).

Does that help clarify?

Your horse might even have a little bit of sooty going on making her appear dirty.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah, that makes sense Bridgertrot. I can see the sooty too so I guess I'm learning something. I've been on color genetics ALL NIGHT and I am on the east coast! Fascinating! It really is.


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the clarifications! The genetics are truly fascinating!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

I should clarify further in saying that your horse does actually have pink skin...but only under the white markings. Like someone said before the palomino is the "cake" and the markings are the "icing".

It would be cool if you can get some daylight pics of her outside too!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

No the horse is the cake the color is the iceing and the patern is the sprinkles.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

She is palomino tobaino. She may have a little bit of countershading. Tobaino, or the overo genes can act on ANY base color, as with any white pattern- rabicano or roan included. 

Palomino is a chestnut horse(red based) with one cream gene. Cream is a dilution gene, and it lightens the coat. [bay + 1 cream is buckskin, black + 1 cream is smokey black?, chestnut + 2 cream is perlino, bay + 2 cream is perlino (<3) black + 2 cream is smokey cream?] 
A palomino is essentially a chestnut that is heterozygous for cream, and a cremello is chestnut that is homozygous for the cream gene. 


Palomino can be light or dark, but is all genetically the same(as with sorrel, flax. chestnut, and red chestnut). It can range from this 
http://www.monnettperformancehorses.com/dually5.jpg 
to this: 
http://www.mustangs4us.com/Horse%20Colors/colors/PVC%20palomino%20Mom%20&%20filly.jpg

Remember, palomino is a golden(or light cream color) with dark skin, and a pale/white mane and tail. 
Also remember, the horse is palomino with white (tobaino) markings, not white with a palomino patch. 

If you can, get the horse and spray her down, you will notice where the white patches are, there is pink skin; where the palomino color is, there will be dark or black skin.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

TexanFreedom said:


> chestnut + 2 cream is perlino..


Chestnut with two creams is actually cremello
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

Ha ha, oops, I meant cremello. I don't know how I read over that!


----------

